# Horrible news- Male Factor infertility.



## emilyjean

Anyone want to make me feel better about these counts? Any success stories with this low of a count without IVF?

Count- 1.7 mil
Fast Forward motility-16%
Forward motility- 36%
Morphology- 12%

Washed count (they did this to see if it washed up better. it did)

Count-5.8 mil
Fast forward-25%
Total forward-47%

I'm really scared, and this threw me for a loop. We were NOT expecting him to have a problem. I just assumed it was me, because we knew that I had a problem. 

Any success stories? Even IVF success stories would make me happy. I'm so SCARED!


----------



## Leilani

Sory I can't be the bearer of great news.

Bad News: 5.8 million is very low - but not so low that you wo't need to use contraception - as pregnancy is possible - just highly unlikely. My DH had a count of 6 million and 49% motility, and we were advised to go straight to IVF with ICSI..

Good News: With ICSI, you really only need 1 sperm, so 5.8 million is more than enough, even without ICSI I think they only use about 500 000 per egg.


----------



## mercyme

Yes, it is possible. I had an IUI with 1.5 million post-wash in Feb. It worked (much to the dr's surprise, so you can see what low odds I had). 
Unfortunately had m/c at 7 weeks (stopped growing at 5). I don't know if the low count meant that the embryo was doomed. My dr just said it was most likely a chromosomal defect.

ICSI is a fine bet with 1.7 -- same chances as anyone doing ICSI, I'd imagine.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi, my hubby had a count of 5 million, motility 5% and morphology 2%. This is really low, they called it severe oligospermia and said chances of a natur al conception basically nothing. We proceeded straight to ICSI and there is more than enough for that. Unfortuantely i had a M/C at 7 weeks too but they have not said it would have had anything to do with the low count. We had 100% fertilisation with the eggs too , so i dont think there will be a problem for you to do ICSI. There are people on here who are now happily preggo with partners with 0 count and they had to have the sperm surgically extracted. I know it is really scary and it is a real shock as well, tbh we still feel upset about it after finding out 6 months ago, BUT there is definately hope!:flower:


----------



## emilyjean

Thanks everyone. Yea, our fertility clinic doesn't charge more for ICSI which is nice, because it's already going to be SO expensive. And we have a 50% chance with IVF, which is the same as everyone, so I like to be on the same playing field. :)

Gracy- I'm so sorry about you loss. We too were given little to no chance of conceiving naturally, and even with IUI he said it would be extremely surprising. I'm pretty confident about IVF, I know it'll work for us, but I just never thought it would come to that. And it's scary, the cycle procedure is so intense. 

I really appreciate everyones responses. :flower:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! My dh also has a very low count. 4.71 post wash with 92% motility. Our doc also says IVF is the best option but we are trying a few rounds of IUI. Good luck! I see you are a fellow Illinoisan :)


----------



## emilyjean

Mysillygirls- I pm'd you. :)


----------



## Blue12

Hey hun,

Not that this is always the case - but just wanted to let you know.

Dh had a SA done - and count was 280 million.

We did an IUI - and count was 6 million. - at this point I freaked out and thought the first test was wrong.

With ivf - we prepared a frozen sample as a back up - and it was 110 million. 

So dh's has varried so much - maybe he should have another one done - just to make sure.

:hugs:

All I keep telling myself too - is that it takes 1 swimmer.


----------



## emilyjean

Wow, that's interesting! That would be wonderful if that was the case. He did do a repeat, we're still waiting on the results, so I it's kind of a wait and see thing at the moment.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi emilyjean,

I know what you mean about the shock. I was sure our infertility was because of me and my PCO. When we did the SA for my husband, I thought we were just ticking the box so the doc could start me on clomid. 

It came back with a count of 14 million, which is not so bad, but low motility and morphology 2% which is the main problem The doc told us we have a 1% chance of conceiving based on that.

As the other girls have said, the good news is that ISCI works really well with male factor. IVF can be hard, but there are plenty of lovely ladies here who can tell you what to expect and look out for you.

Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## emilyjean

MrsJa- Thanks so much! I'll definitely be seeking out the help of the ladies here when I know when I'll be doing my IVF cycle. 

It sucks, I already grieved my own infertility. Now I'm grieving something else entirely- the ability to get pregnant naturally without major medical intervention.


----------

